# Home Depot charcoal sale $7.97/40 lbs



## roadfix (May 26, 2011)

$7.97 right now for 2x20 lb twin paks of Kingsford blue.  I already loaded up this morning, as much as I can fit in my vehicle.  I'm picking up another dozen twin paks tomorrow.
Dollar/lb, this sale beats all other current charcoal sale, anywhere.....Lowes, Walmart, etc...  Load up folks!


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2011)

roadfix said:


> $7.97 right now for 2x20 lb twin paks of Kingsford blue.  I already loaded up this morning, as much as I can fit in my vehicle.  I'm picking up another dozen twin paks tomorrow.
> Dollar/lb, this sale beats all other current charcoal sale, anywhere.....Lowes, Walmart, etc...  Load up folks!


Is it lump or briquette?


----------



## pacanis (May 26, 2011)

roadfix said:


> $7.97 right now for 2x20 lb twin paks of Kingsford blue. I already loaded up this morning, as much as I can fit in my vehicle. I'm picking up another dozen twin paks tomorrow.
> Dollar/lb, this sale beats all other current charcoal sale, anywhere.....Lowes, Walmart, etc... Load up folks!


 
They're going to make you start riding your bicycle to shop there


----------



## roadfix (May 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Is it lump or briquette?


Kingsford blue label ...these are briquettes.




pacanis said:


> They're going to make you start riding your bicycle to shop there


Last year I saw them load up a whole skid onto this guy's pickup as if he was buying a skid of concrete....lol...


----------



## Caslon (May 26, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I'm picking up another dozen twin paks tomorrow.



Which begs the question, how long does a bag of charcoal stay good for?


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2011)

Forever if you keep it dry.


----------



## roadfix (May 26, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Which begs the question, how long does a bag of charcoal stay good for?


 
Well, I'm down to the last couple of bags of charcoal from last September's Labor Day sale.  And they burn as fresh as new.
I always like to stock up as least to last me through the next major sale which will be the week of July 4th.  But I think I picked up enough on this sale to last me through Labor Day.


----------



## Caslon (May 26, 2011)

Some other forum was talking that if you leave the bags on concrete, the bag will soak up moisture, and it's best to keep the bags off the ground.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 27, 2011)

I only use lump wood charcoal when I am BBQ smoking, I buy it from Makro (like a Costco) restaurant quality costs £10.50 for 12 kilo's inc tax or $17.3 for 26.4 lbs, I spend some time fondling the sacks so I get a sack with a lot of big chunks in it so you dont need to top up as many times.


----------



## justplainbill (May 27, 2011)

We try to get the lump at an end of season sale.  Would hope to get it for 50 cents per pound; but with the declining dollar and high fuel prices ....
The rising prices of charcoal makes having good draft controls all the more important.


----------



## roadfix (May 27, 2011)

I sometimes use lump too.  Our local firewood house sells mesquite in 40lb bags for $10.
But for someone like myself who produces mediocre bbq it makes no difference to me what I burn as fuel. They all come out ok....))
Charcoal to me is convenient and reliable so I use it a lot.


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Charcoal to me is convenient and reliable so I use it a lot.


 
And it burns consistent


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I only use lump wood charcoal when I am BBQ smoking, I buy it from Makro (like a Costco) restaurant quality costs £10.50 for 12 kilo's inc tax or $17.3 for 26.4 lbs, I spend some time fondling the sacks so I get a sack with a lot of big chunks in it so you dont need to top up as many times.




but it's the look on your face as check for larger chunks, shall we say, that scares children and upsets other customers..


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish they would run this sale again.. I'm trying to stock up for winter


----------



## roadfix (Jul 13, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I wish they would run this sale again.. I'm trying to stock up for winter


Well, they just had one all week long over the 4th of July.   They might do another over Labor Day.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 14, 2011)

I forget to check there. I worked for Lowe's for a number of years and Home Depot was a curse word around my house.. I only recently started going to the HD.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 14, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I spend some time fondling the sacks so I get a sack with a lot of big chunks in it...


 


buckytom said:


> but it's the look on your face as check for larger chunks, shall we say, that scares children and upsets other customers..


Hahahaha, what an image that gave me in my mind!  I just kept "seeing" Pervo the charcoal man! What a hoot!


----------

